# Sony mit eigenem HMD!



## Cayman XT (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kennt ihn nicht? Der Forte VFX-1 war zu seinem Release im Jahre 1994 einer der "erschwinglicheren" Modelle in der HMD-Welt (HMD = Head-Mounted Display). Für satte 1800 D-Mark hat er damals den Besitzer gewechselt. Gedacht war er vom Hersteller für die Gaming-Branche, aber zum Verhängnis vor einem großen Erfolg wurde schlussendlich, dass er seiner Zeit um einige Jahre voraus war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inzwischen sind 15 Jahre vergangen und Sony ist mittlerweile in der Endphase für seinen mit 2 OLED-Displays ausgestattenen 3D-Helm angelangt, der auf den Namen "Sony Personal 3D Viewer" bzw. HMZ-T1 hört. Ein Erlebnis wie bei einem 750"er bei einem Abstand von 20 Metern soll er erschaffen - 3D inklusive!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Technik:​ 
Zwei 0,7" OLED-Displays sorgen für das bereits genannte Ambiente. Beide Bildschirme kommen mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 Pixeln (HD-Ready) und einer "blitzschnellen" Reaktionszeit von 0,001 ms. Der 3D-Effekt entstehe, laut PRAD, durch eine Aufstellung der Displays im 45°-Winkel - Ein Winkel, der bei zwei "echten" Monitoren vermutlich nur wenig Sinn ergeben würde. Soundtechnisch sei der HMZ-T1 mit einem simulierten 5.1-Surround-Sound ausgestattet. Somit steht einer stimmigen audiovisuellen Atmospähre, zumindest auf dem Blatt, nichts mehr im Wege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die oben gezeigte schwarze "Controller-Box" sei für den futuristischen Gaming-Helm von Sony essenziell. Geräte mit einem HDMI-Anschluss wie z.B. Konsolen und Blu-ray Player können darüber mit dem HMZ-T1 verbunden werden. Auch Fernseher könne man via HDMI an die Box anschließen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Release-Termine sind z.Z. für Japan vorhanden. Dort soll er am 11. November für 60,000 Yen (umgerechnet ca. 543€) gelistet werden. Markteinführungen in weiteren Ländern werden danach womöglich nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, so FlatpanelsHD.

Sony wolle/wollte das Gerät auch auf der IFA 2011 zeigen. FlatpanelsHD verspricht einen separaten Hands-on-Artikel.

'XT

Quellen: http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1314867073, PRAD | News, http://static.macnews.de/uploads/2010/10/sony_logo_1.jpg, http://museum.bounce-gaming.net/vfx1.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update:

Der offizielle Clip von Sony:​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZCYKk_ZxkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
(Technisch interessant ab Sekunde 0:29 )


Interessantes Bild:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://images.derstandard.at/2011/09/01/1314660063474.jpg​


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

Hammer :'D Vor allem wie sie 720p in 0,8" untergebracht haben  würde das zu gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## Cayman XT (3. September 2011)

@Iceananas: Sind 0,7" .


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. September 2011)

Brillenträger sind wohl ohne Kontaktlinsen diesmal aufgeschmissen


----------



## volte01 (3. September 2011)

Der Name  "Virtual Boy reloaded" hätte besser gepasst


----------



## Cayman XT (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyVAp0tOk5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum Glück brauchen wir jetzt keinen Ständer mehr (Bitte kein Hinweis auf die Zweideutigkeit )

'XT

Edit: @weddingcrasher: War ja klar ...


----------



## Domowoi (3. September 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Brillenträger sind wohl ohne Kontaktlinsen diesmal aufgeschmissen


 Muss nicht sein es könnte machbar sein dass man wie bei manchen Kamera Suchern eine Dioptrin korrektur einstellen kann. Könnte natürlich platzmäßig etwas eng werden wenn die Linse beweglich sein muss.


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Brillenträger sind wohl ohne Kontaktlinsen diesmal aufgeschmissen


 
Glaube kaum, dass einer so kurzsichtig ist, um die paar centimeter scharf zu sehen  bei Weitsichtigkeit brauchts in der Tat eine bewegliche Linse...


----------



## Mindfuck (3. September 2011)

Find ich echt geil und wenn es gut ist, wär es für mich als Technik-nerd eine Überlegung....


----------



## rabe08 (3. September 2011)

Hauptsache, die Dinger sind noch anstrengend wie die alten. Eine Bilderzeugung direkt vor dem Auge mit einem virtuellen Bild in mehr als 100facher Entfernung ist auf Dauer nicht so gesund.


----------



## King_Sony (3. September 2011)

also muss man praktisch die Box an den Pc/XBOX/PS3 anschließen um Videos anzusehen?


----------



## Andrej (3. September 2011)

Würde mich interessieren,wie sich das auf die Psyche auswirkt,nach längerem gebrauch.Wie es für die Augen ist,so nahe am Auge einen Bildschierm zu haben.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. September 2011)

Ich hatte das Ding heute auf und muss sagen das es als Brillenträger ganz passabel zu tragen ist.

Jedoch ist es nicht komfortabel zu tragen und der Effekt nicht so berauschend wie ich es mir ausgemalt hatte.
Immerhin kann man den Augenabstand einstellen.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. September 2011)

Aufsowas warte ich seit ich einigermaßen Ahnung von Konsolen und PC habe !


----------



## Liza (4. September 2011)

Würde es auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Zumal mich dann auch interessiert ob es gewichttechnisch nach einer gewissen Zeit unangenehm wird beim Tragen?!


----------



## jensi251 (4. September 2011)

Aber sehr teuer.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. September 2011)

teuer, auf dauer unbequem, man bekommt nichts mehr in seinem umfeld mit, nicht gerade sozial, vermutlich nicht gut für die augen, kein richtiger surround sound mehr... bestimmt eine nette spielerei, aber ich denke nicht, dass sich das durchsetzen wird.


----------



## painbot (4. September 2011)

Der soziale Faktor dürfte in Japan weniger von Bedeutung sein ...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Ding heute auf und muss sagen das es als Brillenträger ganz passabel zu tragen ist.
> 
> Jedoch ist es nicht komfortabel zu tragen und der Effekt nicht so berauschend wie ich es mir ausgemalt hatte.
> Immerhin kann man den Augenabstand einstellen.



Wo denn ?


----------



## Lee (4. September 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Ding heute auf und muss sagen das es als Brillenträger ganz passabel zu tragen ist.
> 
> Jedoch ist es nicht komfortabel zu tragen und der Effekt nicht so berauschend wie ich es mir ausgemalt hatte.
> Immerhin kann man den Augenabstand einstellen.


 Wo hast du das testen können? Ich finde das Gerät schon ziemlich interessant. Wenn ich Weihnachten in Japan bin werde ich auf jedenfall schauen, dass ich das mal ausprobieren kann. 
Unabhängig vom visuellen macht mir jedoch der Sound etwas Sorgen. Ich bezweifle, dass das ein wirklich guter Kopfhörer sein wird, den Sony da einsetzt. Und platz um einen normalen KH anzuziehen wird man wohl nicht haben.


----------



## sinthor4s (4. September 2011)

Auf der Ifa hatte Sony einige Modelle zum testen freigegeben.

Leider hatten sie zum schnellen testen den Tragegurt weggelassen und den Sound deaktiviert (von dem hätte man dort eh nicht viel mitbekommen).
Und ja das Ding ist wirklich ziemlich schwer, ich will mich aber nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen wir schwer genau.

Dadurch, dass man den Augenabstand nur in sehr feinen Stufen und nicht stufenlos einstellen kann hatte ich leider immer kleine Ränder gesehen,
wahrscheinlich habe ich einen ungünstigen Augenabstand oder so 
Aber das wahrgenommene Bild ist wirklich sehr groß, vielleicht habe ich mir zu viel darunter vorgestellt und das ist jetzt jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Achso und Kopfgröße ist kein Problem (ich habe 60 cm Kopfumfang da sieht es bei manch einem Kopfhörer schon eng aus).


----------



## MG42 (4. September 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Brillenträger sind wohl ohne Kontaktlinsen diesmal aufgeschmissen



Nicht unbedingt, man kann das Bild ja so "manipulieren" und präparieren, dass das Bild auf der Netzthaut so gebrochen wird, dass es direkt und scharf auf dem gelben Fleck landet. Bei meier Hornhautverkrümmung und unterschiedlichen Dioptrienzahl links und rechts, ist das zwar nicht so einfach  aber ich glaube, das jetzt die richtige Zeit für dieses ganze virtuelle 3D-Gedöhns ist und dass Sonny da den einen oder anderen Ansatz schon vervolgt hat. Wirklich gut wäre es, wenn man seine "Behinderungswerte" von seiner Brillenkarte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach an das entsprechende Device oder Treiber/Tool übertragen kann und das Bild situationsgerecht ausgegeben wird. Noch besser wenn ein entsprechender Augentestscan die erforderlichen Werte ermittelt und das Bild so optimal aufbereitet wird und das Bild scharfstmöglich an das Gehirn weitergeleitet wird.
Optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn diese Brille auch in 2D ein beinah perfektes Bild liefern würde, Nicht nur für Mobil Devices mit eingeschränkter Bildfläche wäre das impressive .

Falls das technisch nicht umsetzbar ist, können die ja einen Gutschein für einen Laser-Netzhautfeinschliff für Adleraugen beilegen  Und Schön Mohrrüben und Karröttchen fressen .


----------



## DUNnet (5. September 2011)

Mh,
also allein damit ich Datein kompatibel Darstellen kann würde ich um 1080p oder 1200p bitten!
Dafür würd ich auch 1000€ ausgeben, den vergleichbare Technik gibt es kaum bzw. ist im >10 k Bereich!

Der 3D Effeckt müsste ja einfach zustande kommen da jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild bekommen kann, dadurch ist 3D in mehreren Ebenen möglich und wirkt denke ich am authentischten von allen bisher "bekannten" bzw. verfügbaren.

Würde mich freuen die Brille kommt ohne Sound, zusammen mit einer Gamechest, Khopfhörern, Eye/Headtreacking könt ich mir das spielen der Zukunft vorstellen im Halbligestuhl, wie in dem Video 



> vermutlich nicht gut für die augen



So ein schmarn,
dass sowas immer mal wieder Leute denken.
Ein Bild egal welcher Art ist nicht schädlich für das Auge, Mythen wie Kerzenlicht bei Nacht zum lesen und vor dem Monitor werden Augen eckig stimmen nicht.
Augen können jediglich angestrengt werden, indem es versucht Scharfpunkte zu korrigieren oder viele Bewegungen macht - das ist einfach ganz normales Training.
Ich persönlich habe selbst bei 36 Std. PC Nutzung keine Augenschmerzen, und meine Augen sind super (Ich habe zwar eine angeborene Hornhautverkrümmung und dadruch -1,2 und +1,25 dpt was eigentlich relativ gering ist, und sich auch nur als Kontramaßnahme bildete ).

Mehr als temporäre Beschwerden gibt es nicht, langzeitig gibt es rein durch Visuelles kein schaden, solang die Strahlung (wie z.B. UV Strahlen) nicht zu intensiv ist,
was von der Elektronik des Headsets ausgeht weiß aber auch ich nicht  Unerforschtes Gebiet, angeblich ja durch die ersten Hautschichten absorbiert...


----------



## King_Sony (5. September 2011)

Ja, also mit 1080p und ohne Ohrhörer, bzw. mit richtig guten würde ich mir die Dinger wahrscheinlich(vorher natürlich testen) auch kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2011)

Interressant...

Man sollte aber nicht die neue Version der Zeiss Cinemizer vergessen; leider gibt es über diese nach wie vor kaum Informationen; war Zeiss eigentlich auf der IFA?


----------



## Memphys (5. September 2011)

Klingt interessant, mich würd nur interessieren ob das nicht Probleme mit dem scharfen Sehen gibt, man sieht im jugendlichen Alter erst ab >6 cm scharf und mit dem Alter wird der benötigte Abstand noch höher. Wenn ich sowas mal irgendwo sehe schau ichs mir mal an.


----------



## Mentor501 (6. September 2011)

painbot schrieb:


> Der soziale Faktor dürfte in Japan weniger von Bedeutung sein ...


 
Was willst du uns damit sagen?!

____

Was das Gerät angeht: Soetwas ist durch die Buuh-Rufe und das belächeln ausgehend von einigen Menschen leider meist im Vorteil zum scheitern verurteilt wenn es auf dem Massenmarkt erfolg haben will.
Solange man nur auf eine ´kleine Käuferschicht abzielt kann sich soetwas aber meist halten, dass Problem dabei ist nur, dass sich die bisherigen Firmen die sich auf den Bau solcher Teile konzentrieren keine weitere Einkommensmöglichkeit geschaffen haben und somit astronomische Preise verlangt werden.
Sony versucht es jetzt mit einem angemessenem Preis da sie es sich leisten können wenn auch eins ihrer Produkte sich nicht all zu oft verkauft.
Ich denke zwar nicht, dass sie eine große Käuferschicht ansprechen werden, aber die Verkäufe dürften nichts desto trotz ihren Erwartungen entsprechen und auf jeden Fall hoch genug ausfallen für eine rentable Führung des Produkts.

Warum ich so denke?
Brillen 3D hat sich auch wieder durchgesetzt, zwar sind es zugegebener Maßen "andere" Brillen als früher, aber die Ausgangsposition war eine ähnliche wie hier, die Menschen sind experimentierfreudiger geworden.

Ich werds mir aufjedenfall mal ansehen, allerdings zweifle ich stark an der Qualität der Kopfhörer, sicher nichts worum sich die meisten Gedanken machen müssten, aber ich bin Kopfhörer gewohnt die nicht viel billiger sind als dieses Teil...


----------



## Wassercpu (6. September 2011)

Leute da fehlt doch was...und zwar das Headtracking......wenn nun Headtracking dabei ist macht das ding erst überhaupt sinn.....Stellt euch vor ihr könntet euch mit dem helm in eurer umgebung umsehen hammmer...


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2011)

> Klingt interessant, mich würd nur interessieren ob das nicht Probleme mit dem scharfen Sehen gibt, man sieht im jugendlichen Alter erst ab >6 cm scharf und mit dem Alter wird der benötigte Abstand noch höher. Wenn ich sowas mal irgendwo sehe schau ichs mir mal an.


 
Die Zeiss Cinemizer hat ein Linsensystem, mit dem man auch scharfstellen kann; wie das Sony löst weiß ich nicht



> man bekommt nichts mehr in seinem umfeld mit, nicht gerade sozial


 
Ob ich jetzt alleine in einem Abgedunkelten Zimmer sitze und zocke oder ob ich alleine in einem abgedunkelten Zimmer sitze und mit einer VR Brille, mit der ich meine Umgebung nicht wahrnehmen kann zocke ist doch komplett egal 



> vermutlich nicht gut für die augen


 
Fast jede neue Bildschirmtechnologie ist erstmal "vermutlich nicht gut für die Augen"



> Solange man nur auf eine ´kleine Käuferschicht abzielt kann sich soetwas aber meist halten, dass Problem dabei ist nur, dass sich die bisherigen Firmen die sich auf den Bau solcher Teile konzentrieren keine weitere Einkommensmöglichkeit geschaffen haben und somit astronomische Preise verlangt werden.


 
Also Zeiss z.B. hat sich sicher nicht nur auf den Bau solcher Teile konzentriert, die erste Cinemizer war/ist auch nur ein Pilotprojekt, soweit ich weiß wurde auch nur eine recht begrenzte Stückzahl gefertigt, die schon mehr oder weniger ausverkauft ist


----------



## sinthor4s (6. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt alleine in einem Abgedunkelten Zimmer sitze und zocke oder ob ich alleine in einem abgedunkelten Zimmer sitze und mit einer VR Brille, mit der ich meine Umgebung nicht wahrnehmen kann zocke ist doch komplett egal


 
Naja nicht ganz: Ich persönlich begrüße es, wenn ich mitbekomme wenn jemand ins Zimmer kommt und mich sprechen will.

Außerdem: nicht vorzustellen was ich für einen Herzinfakt bekommen würde wenn ich grad ´nen Stealthshooter zocke (schön mit tötlicher Konsequenz beim entdeckt werden),
Adrenalin wird ausgeschüttet und dann stubst mich jemand an, von hinten auf die Schulter....


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Leute da fehlt doch was...und zwar das Headtracking......wenn nun Headtracking dabei ist macht das ding erst überhaupt sinn.....Stellt euch vor ihr könntet euch mit dem helm in eurer umgebung umsehen hammmer...


 
Das konnte der VFX1 schon, bei dem im Lieferumfang auch ein "Cyberpuck" dabei war (3D Mouse).


----------

